# Leaking Fuel Tank on Dolphin Renegade



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If no one responds here - take your skiff to a fiberglass repair shop with a good reputation - not only for an estimate - but you want them to tell you exactly how they'll go about doing the repair... If you plan on doing it yourself at least you'll have some idea of how to go about it. If you plan on having it done I'd go to more than one shop for an estimate. Remember there are a fair number of shops - but not many that do really good skilled work... 

One last thing -if your tank is compromised you'll want a new one - for that go to either the manufacture (Dolphin) to find out who they'd recommend or simply go to any tank fabricator - they'll be able to make you whatever's needed - and a reputable outfit will do a good job (fuel tanks need to be properly baffled, pressure tested, etc.).

Going to all the trouble of removing a tank - do it right the first time... and if you have a leaking fuel tank - keep that boat outside and away from your house until you get it sorted out. I know more than one guy who not only lost his boat to a fire - but also his house...


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

What year is the boat? Pre-liner models (pre-99 or 2000), the front bulkhead would have to be cut and removed. Dolphin did a few of these for friends with older models. My recollection is that the liner models had made some allowance for easier, cleaner bulkhead removal. Call Dolphin and see what they recommend.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Forgot to mention... You might get lucky and the tank is okay - but the fuel fill or vent lines are compromised so look it over carefully before being certain that it's your fuel tank.... good luck and post up how it goes - folks here will follow your story closely... .


----------



## Zippy (Feb 26, 2016)

byates said:


> What year is the boat? Pre-liner models (pre-99 or 2000), the front bulkhead would have to be cut and removed. Dolphin did a few of these for friends with older models. My recollection is that the liner models had made some allowance for easier, cleaner bulkhead removal. Call Dolphin and see what they recommend.


My boat is a 2005 and I talked with Tony at Dolphin Boats. He advised removing the rub rail and then lifting the foredeck to remove the tank.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 26, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Forgot to mention... You might get lucky and the tank is okay - but the fuel fill or vent lines are compromised so look it over carefully before being certain that it's your fuel tank.... good luck and post up how it goes - folks here will follow your story closely... .


I appreciate your advise, I really do. I've started getting some quotes and I must say that at this point I am inclined to to this removal/replacement myself. It would really make my day if there was a cracked fuel line when I remove the tank, but until then I am assuming that the tank has a split in it somewhere. I'll post an update when I can.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve gone through that whole “remove the rubrail then un-bolt and raise the cap” routine... that’s a PITA on a good day.

Post up how it goes...


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

My 1994 Super Skiff had an easily removable 21 gallon tank that could be slid through the removable bulkhead. The bow compartment was in the front of the hull and the tank was behind it. My 2006 has a removable panel at the front bulkhead, but behind that panel is a glassed in panel that would have to be cut if the tank could be slid back through the front hatch and out of the removable opening. The 27 gallon tank in the 2006 is foamed in, so it may be tough to get it to even move. I'd be interested to know how this turns out. I may need to do the same soon.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 26, 2016)

ek02 said:


> My 1994 Super Skiff had an easily removable 21 gallon tank that could be slid through the removable bulkhead. The bow compartment was in the front of the hull and the tank was behind it. My 2006 has a removable panel at the front bulkhead, but behind that panel is a glassed in panel that would have to be cut if the tank could be slid back through the front hatch and out of the removable opening. The 27 gallon tank in the 2006 is foamed in, so it may be tough to get it to even move. I'd be interested to know how this turns out. I may need to do the same soon.


My Renegade has the same removable panel in front of the glassed in panel and I was hopeful that I could simply remove the panel and cut the bulkhead out and then replace it once done. That has a few problems. First after talking to Tony Perez at Dolphin he said that will not work for a few reasons. 1-the fuel tank cannot side aft because of the fittings on the top of the tank and 2- because there is hardware securing the tank to the deck on both the aft and forward sides of the tank. Although mine moves around with the aft hardware removed. He said the way to get the tank out is to remove the rub rail and take the cap off of the hull. 

I'm planning on having Dolphin replace my tank since I'm not too far away from South Florida. For now I've hooked up a temporary external tank so that I don't miss out on the tarpon migration along West Florida.

Dave


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

How far can you move it with the aft hardware removed? If it is screwed down at the front, then it looks like the deck would have to come off, but what could they have screwed it to in the bow? The fittings on my tank are in a recess in the tank that can be seen from the front hatch. The only fitting I can't see is the vent that comes out the starboard side of the hull. I'll have to take a look at that. Why they put a removable panel at the front of the cockpit is beyond me if the tank can't be removed that way. I sealed off my fold down bow light with clear tape and sealed the pop up cleat that holds my bow platform down to keep water from getting in the tank foam. If i need the light I can just pull the tape off. That may give me some time before the tank corrodes.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

According to a sales brochure I have for the 2006 Renegade, it has a 19 gallon tank. Smaller than mine My 27 gallon tank is 33" wide at the top, 25"across the bottom and 12 1/2" high. The removable panel is 37" wide at the top and 30" at the bottom. There is 14" from the bottom of the lip on the cap to the deck. The fuel line and filler are accessible from the recess in the middle of the tank. The vent hose comes off the top on the right side about 16 inches from the back of the tank. There are two places where the deck has a block of fiberglass that rest on the tank that would need to be cut as well as the bulkhead behind the removable panel. The unknown problem is if the tank has a mounting point in the front. I could probably see it through the bow light opening if I took it out. If your tank will slide back a few inches, then there is no mount at the front. There is solid foam between my hull and both sides of the tank. It really looks like the tank would come out with some work and some tough access to the hoses. Dolphin changed hands 3 times since Jack Broyl owned them. No way to check with anyone unless Tony has been there through all the ownership changes. Brian Floyd might have done one when he was at Islamarine. I know he did a bunch of Hells Bay tanks where he cut the caps off. Good luck with your tank and let us know the final solution. 






.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Looks like Tony from Dolphin is right. My son found a 27 gallon Super Skiff fuel tank on Offer Up.I contacted the seller and there is a flange on the front of the tank that bolts to the deck and the vent connection is at the front of the tank which makes sense. The tank is made by Ezell Industries in Perry Fl. They probably made all the tanks for Dolphin. The new Super Skiffs use a plastic tank that takes up the whole bow compartment. Photos attached. Unless they left the screws out or they can be reached through the bow light, the cap will need to come off unless your tank is different.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Check your pms.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

My tank was slightly different. It was a 19 gallon tank out of a 2001 dolphin renegade. It was screwed in up front, and covered with thickened epoxy.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Doesn't look good for a do it yourself job. Before I cut my cap I would drain the tank, take out the screws, and hope they forgot to bolt it down in the front.


----------

